
Bluink Key - anderspitman
https://bluink.ca/
======
anderspitman
Didn't see any previous discussion of this product. It's similar to something
I was getting ready to build myself, for personal use if not an eventual
product. The key feature for me is having my passwords all stored on my phone,
and having a simple Bluetooth/USB device that allows an app on the phone to
"type" in my credentials into whatever machine the USB is plugged in to. This
would allow the use of strong random passwords. U2F seems nice as well. I'm
not a security guy. Are there any glaring things I'm missing that make this a
bad idea?

